# Sharpening the New Style



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting for about 4.5 years and in that time about 99% of those shots have been drawn to a face anchor point. The exact anchor has changed a little over time, but not much. I've been wanting to switch to a more natural no-anchor style for a while but every time I've tried it I feel like I'm just flinging ammo around and only hitting things by chance.

That started to change last week when I started exploring PFS shooting a little more seriously. Actually, it started with the ORS (one ring shooter). I started shooting passably well with that and then pretty well indeed with a PFS so I figured I'd try it with my all-time favorite slingshot, the SPS #5 (out of 170 as of this post  ).

One of my biggest hangups when trying in the past to change style was that I was concerned that it would adversely affect how I shot in tournaments. I know that kind of thing doesn't matter to some people but it matters to me. I'm not really as worried about that now and I'm confident that I'm getting this new form under control enough that I won't embarrass myself at Alverton or in my own back yard at the MWST.

I started using a draw to the shoulder, Roger Henrie-style form with my SPS yesterday and was tearing it up so I thought I'd try a few shots on camera at a paper target. I hit 3/5 a few times on our badges qualifier target, I also missed the paper a few times. This style is relaxed and natural-feeling but does require focus. I can shoot this way or I can think about something else but I can't do both!

There's no earth-shattering slingshooting here, I'm just developing this new-to-me style the same way I developed the old one, by practicing a lot and sharing it with you.
















Direct links for mobile users:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

(This style is relaxed and natural-feeling but does require focus. I can shoot this way or I can think about something else but I can't do both!)

I think this statement explains it as good as any. If I stand in one spot and shoot this way I don't good results and the reason is simply I will start building another slingshot or thinking about going stump shooting. When you walk about and look at your target for the first time from a different angle or distance you tend to focus on it much more and you will have a better chance of hitting it. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Good shooting by the way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep at it, M.J .... Set that anchor freeee!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

your posts are lessons to me, you're like a teacher MJ.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

You need a teacher. I can teach you. There seems to be a lack here of those who know about what your asking.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang MJ that's awesome. Great read too. But as amazing as u shoot. Ur definitely in the top % of shooters in the world. That'd be so scary to change it up.i know the challenge must be fun and great to you but if I shot nearly as good as you I'd be scared too. Keep up the good work buddy I live the vids and learning


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DougDynasty said:


> Dang MJ that's awesome. Great read too. But as amazing as u shoot. Ur definitely in the top % of shooters in the world. That'd be so scary to change it up.i know the challenge must be fun and great to you but if I shot nearly as good as you I'd be scared too. Keep up the good work buddy I live the vids and learning


Thanks, man 
In the time since I posted this I've gone crazy for PFS/bareback shooting and that's what I do for fun.
For target shooting (which I also find to be fun, just in a different way) I'm still using the style you saw me use at the ECST last year. The funny thing is that I'm much more accurate with my regular style and usual frame now since I started shooting PFS. It's like it sharpens everything up. :iono:


----------

